# Has anyone seen this tank??



## soulmia (Apr 11, 2007)

*Guys,
I saw a fantastic tank which had a very tranquil looking buddha and bamboo in a tank.... I have been looking for pictures of this tnk - has anyone seen it???

Please do send me a link if you have seen it.

I'm very interested in having bamboo in my tank - any ideas??*


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

You are probably talking about one of Oliver Knott's fancy and fun scapes. Is this the tank you are talking about?


----------



## soulmia (Apr 11, 2007)

YES!!!! and I got the link thanks for the name! The tank I was talking about is : http://images.google.co.in/imgres?i...=/images?q=Oliver+Knott+&gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=en

THANKS guys! Any ideas how to do the bamboo thing? I would love to have some bamboo in my tank!


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

I dont see any bamboo in the tank that you linked to. I recall seeing the tank that you are talking about in aquatic gardners association gallery.


----------



## critter333294 (Apr 15, 2007)

I've also seen a tank like that before.....it was some guy's planted betta tank. If I can find the picture, i'll post it.


----------



## soulmia (Apr 11, 2007)

*Like Jdinho4 said, it's an Oliver Knotty tank.... I just adore this one.... just so tranquil!!!!
I am now trying to figure out a way how to put golden bamboo stalks in my tank! Any ideas??*


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

maybe this: http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/21680479

Regards, Oliver Knott

www.oliver-knott.com


----------



## skillful abbot (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice, I was looking for this picture for weeks!! Just like the OP I had come across this tank and wanted to show it to my wife.... thanks...


----------

